# Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation Rod



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Rod built for fund raiser. Elk horn and rattlesnake skin on tiger eye blank,Batsons new soft touch spinning seat.














































Barry
Dream Weaver Custom Rods


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Handle looks sweet! Never seen snakeskin In the handle , but obviously looks good


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

It looks sweet. I really like the antler in the handle. Gives me ideas.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way cool.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Barry... what are the specs on this rod?... as usual most excellent work...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Incredible. That rod would go on the wall rack, straight away.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Dale
The rod is a 6'6" med. heavy tiger eye spin blank ,fuji sic gold guides, garnet thread.with gold trim bands,with 2 thread inlays.


----------

